# Harry Potter 7:From where r u buyin it?



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

everyone seems to be pre-ordering deathly hallows.& even i want to
indiaplaza.in & indiatimes.com have good offers for the book.
so guys ,from where r u ordering the book & how much did it cost?plz give details.
i want to buy online.. so plz suggest a reliable website which has a good offer?

ps- plz reply soon i want to order by tommorow


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 14, 2007)

indiaplaza has the best offer.. I've ordered it from there...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

how much did it cost & when r they goin to deliver it to u?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 14, 2007)

Cost me 633 bucks... Getting it delivered to my GF at Pune...!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

looks like evne i 'll buy it from there.... waitin for replys from others


----------



## xbonez (Jul 14, 2007)

i've also orederd from indiaplaza.in. lowest cost and tons of goodies. guaranteed delivery on 21 july since i live in new delhi


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 14, 2007)

Indiaplaza is reliable.. I can assure you that..!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

^^have u bought something from their before?

looks like it will be indiaplaza


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 14, 2007)

For the past 3 years, I've been shopping there.. Most recent purchase was a Imate SP5M for a friend for 10.5K... No glitches whatsoever.. Only once my order was unexpectedly cancelled due to limited stock, but that won't be an issue with HP 7..!


----------



## escape7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Err... free ebook


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

GF is buying from Landmark Lucknow, I will just listen to the summery from her. Whose gonna read a 500 page book


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

^^it won't be a 500 page book, it'll be much more

u obviously aren't a harry potter fan if u find 500 pages too much. a true harry potter fan like me wishes the book would be 3000 pages and if it were, i'd still be unsatisfied


----------



## eggman (Jul 15, 2007)

^+2


----------



## escape7 (Jul 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^it won't be a 500 page book
> 
> u obviously aren't a harry potter fan if u find 500 pages too much. a true harry potter fan like me wishes the book would be 3000 pages and if it were, i'd still be unsatisfied


Off topic: I think u wished hogworts was for real <-- Joking


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneak peak at first chapter of HP7
Chapter One.The Dark Lord 
Ascending.The two men
appeared out of nowhere,a few yards apart in the narrow,moonlit lane.For a second they stood quite still,wands pointing 
at each other's chests:then,recognising each other,they 
stowed their wands beneath their cloaks and set off,side by 
side,in the same direction.
"News?",asked the taller of the 
two.
"The best," replied Snape.


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ive ordered from Book Mark in South Ex. Rs 775. Will just go in the morning and get it. Was about to order from Indiaplaza, but I only have debit card.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Off topic: I think u wished hogworts was for real <-- Joking


wow man! that would be amzing. i used to wish tht when i was younger, but obviously now i no better


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it just me, or are other's also slightly disappointed from the OOTP movie. First of all, I HATE this Dumbledore. Dumbledore is supposed to be calm and cool, and he is supposed to kick Voldy's ass. But in the movie, Dumbledore was actually struggling against him! Also, they left out the whole prophecy scene. That was the MAIN scene in the book. Otherwise, it was pretty good.


----------



## eggman (Jul 15, 2007)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Off topic: I think u wished hogworts was for real <-- Joking


Or atleast Hermonie


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

so i am goin to order from indiaplaza most probabaly

i ordered at indiaplaza but when i select edit order in myaccounts,pending order page nothin happens why?
if i cancel my order do i have to pay anything?

hey man i keep cancelin my order & it keeps comin back,after i go back to that page


----------



## eggman (Jul 15, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> does harry really die ???
> 
> QUOTE]
> yno one knows......will be revealedon 21st july


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm... umm.. getting from the road bookseller for Rs. 250 

You won't believe its pirated, its hardcover has all pages and all


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 16, 2007)

Mrinal Mohit said:
			
		

> i'm... umm.. getting from the road bookseller for Rs. 250
> 
> You won't believe its pirated, its hardcover has all pages and all


wat the hell??????
u got the book now itself  before 21st july


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (Jul 17, 2007)

Yippie, I am going to read it before release.
Its leaked. Read news.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 17, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wat the hell??????
> u got the book now itself  before 21st july


Why r u so shocked?  You are living in 2007 mate.


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 17, 2007)

i got it and read it too!! Its awesome. The last chapter isn't as great as JKR told it would be. A cool read, anyway. Definitely the best book in the series. i'm not gonna spoil the plot for u all, but make sure u read this book.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 17, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/43391556/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows.doc.html

*rapidshare.com/files/43391940/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows_by__J.K._Rowling__LEAK.doc.html


----------



## eggman (Jul 17, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> *rapidshare.com/files/43391556/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows.doc.html
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/43391940/Harry_Potter_and_the_Deathly_Hallows_by__J.K._Rowling__LEAK.doc.html


both , my dear, are fan fiction


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 17, 2007)

ya but how mrinal mohit read the oringinal.


----------



## rohan_sh20 (Jul 17, 2007)

i've ordered my copy on indiaplaza,when i go to 'my account' the book appears in pending items,the status column states that authorization is pending.does it mean that there's been some problem in the transaction ???
or is it for evry1 ???or will the authorization be eventually granted ???i want to receive it on the 21st,should i place the order again ????


----------



## Ambar (Jul 17, 2007)

a gr8 offer check it out..........

*offers.indiatodaybookclub.com/Best_seller/choosebook.asp

  ...i have already placed an order....better hurry as the side books are dissappearing


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ur credit card payment got stuck i guess, but hope it will be sorted out soon. i checked my status, it says "Ready to Ship".....yipppeeee!!!! 

@Mrinal Mohit....guess you have been pwned dude, it if has indeed been leaked, it would have been all over p2p


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2007)

Me gonna buy my copy from Landmark


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 17, 2007)

^^fer how much?


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 18, 2007)

@gauravakaasid

In fact, it IS on top charts on P2P. Just check out TPB.

Here's the real LEAK : *www.mediafire.com/?ad3x20ugn13


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 18, 2007)

^^yea, checked it. but am nt ready to believe this is the real dough, just fan fiction. waitin for my own copy from indiaplaza.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 18, 2007)

ha! i've got seven diff ver. of hp on my hdd but i've still ordered my copy from indiaplaza.in i ain't gonna trust anything but the hardcover bloomsbury original copy written by JK Rowling


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2007)

Me not buying , OOTP was so sh1t that i left reading HP after that.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 19, 2007)

hey any one ordered it from india books???

and @gauravakaasid sexy post count.............


----------



## amol48 (Jul 19, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Or atleast Hermonie



She is for real, isn't she ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 19, 2007)

so where we getting the best deal? indiaplaza or indiatimes?

@Ambar...lol, thnx.....am tempted to post in the chit-chat section only now onwards


----------



## abhi_shake (Jul 19, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> Ive ordered from Book Mark in South Ex. Rs 775. Will just go in the morning and get it. Was about to order from Indiaplaza, but I only have debit card.



me too!! I've preordered from there also..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 20, 2007)

*www.barnesandnoble.com/ - I ordered from here. Because I could use only my Paypal account for buying. Book has been shipped.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 20, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Or atleast Hermonie


 
ya i know. u can dream of hermonie(in fiction). but leave emma watson alone she's taken!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 20, 2007)

Getting book tomo at 6:30 am at crossword


----------



## xbonez (Jul 20, 2007)

cool. i've ordered it from indiaplaza.in. they've guaranteed delivery tomorrow. i just hope it reaches early


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 20, 2007)

^^can you plz chek your pending order status? mine still showing "ReadyToShip"


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 21, 2007)

i removed it


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

^^will u please not spoil it for us, we havent read it yet, have we? edit ur post. u shud be knowin this, being a senior member with >700 posts


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 21, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^can you plz chek your pending order status? mine still showing "ReadyToShip"


Nothing to worry.. You'll get it fine..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

^^yea...got a mail from them a while ago, but am mighty mad at this Rollercoaster guy....acting like a complete retard... he bloody posted what he's read..idiot


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Not good man, NOT GOOD!*

@ Rollercoaster 

Even though it could be fake but that dosent matter now, does it? U HAD to post.

@ Ambar
Plz edit ur post and insert "POSSIBLE SPOILER WARNING on #50 post" it would save a lot of agony.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 21, 2007)

I am disappointed.
The released book is same one as leaked one.
Its pathetic ending.
What was she thinking. Its so shamefull. It seems she doesn't put her heart on it this time.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Not good man, NOT GOOD!*



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> @ Rollercoaster
> 
> Even though it could be fake but that dosent matter now, does it? U HAD to post.
> 
> ...





umm itz rollercoaster dood not me :S


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 21, 2007)

im not blaming u man, just a warning for the reader as ur post is the first on this page.


I dont know about this book, but the last one was a COMLETE WASTE of money, I should've donated that to charity, i dont even remember reading the book, seriously!


----------



## saurabh711 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone received the shipment from indiaplaza.in for the Harry Potter book today? I had ordered on 17-Jul-2007 and they had the promised delivery date of 21-Jul-2007, but I have still not got it  !!

Please let me know in case anyone has got their's?

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## ddpatel78 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Harry Potter's back*

Final Potter book leaked on net Enjoy.....


----------



## ankit2007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Even I haven't got the book. The wait is getting really frustrating now. On hindsight, I felt I should have ordered the book offline rather than go the online way! 

If they don't deliver it today, that is, the D Day, I am never going to shop online again! 

P.S. Someone in Chennai has got it *blog.sapauljoseph.info/2007-06-25/book-7-harry-potter-and-the-deathly-hallows/#comment-81

But what about Delhites? Any clue? 



			
				saurabh711 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone received the shipment from indiaplaza.in for the Harry Potter book today? I had ordered on 17-Jul-2007 and they had the promised delivery date of 21-Jul-2007, but I have still not got it  !!
> 
> ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

^^even i think i shud have gone the offline way 
has anyone recieved their book from indiaplaza yet?


----------



## ankit2007 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am wondering, if we don't get the book today, aren't they violating something??? Coz they 'assured delivery on 21st July' for major cities and payment before 20th July... And if they don't deliver it, can we do anything to kick their.... for the frustration they have caused us today?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 21, 2007)

Since I ordered from Barnes and Nobles (USA), delay was expected. Current status shows book is in Mumbai...damn..tomorrow is Sunday and maybe book will reach by Monday, if only couriers work on Sunday too.


----------



## ankit2007 (Jul 21, 2007)

Indiaplaza site says 10,000 copies delivered... I am wondering why I am not one of them??


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

i received the book around 4pm


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 21, 2007)

gees guys.. i didnt give out any info or any spoiler...  keep ur hats on.

anyways i deleted it..


----------



## saurabh711 (Jul 22, 2007)

I got my book from Indiaplaza delivered today at 11:00am...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

even i got about 1/2 hr ago ....yippeee....


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ saurabh and gaurav: Where are you guys from...??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

^^me from Kolkata....u havent got it yet?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ Not sure.. I'm shipping it to my Gf's office in Pune.. but it was just a half-working day yesterday and today being a sunday, I don;t know if it was delivered.. She didn't receive it till yesterday 1.00 pm..!!


----------



## davinci (Jul 22, 2007)

even i havent got the book.i called dtdc n they told me i will recieve it today at 3.30pm.but am really dissatisfied.am from Kolkata and as per their promises i should hav got it yesterday.damn them


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

^^send them a letter thratening them for not keeping their guarantee. they might give u some compensation or something. after all they had guaranteed delivery on 21st july


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

@davinci....havent u got a mail frm indiaplaza with the local cntact number in Kolkata, if u can then call him up, else i'll send the number to u


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @davinci....havent u got a mail frm indiaplaza with the local cntact number in Kolkata, if u can then call him up, else i'll send the number to u


i am from ranchi..even i have not got it from indiaplaza..cud u give me the number


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

for the benefit of all...these are the local contact numbers for some cities (only for those who ordered from indiaplaza.in):

```
Ahmedabad: Mr. Snehal Shah-  9377239393 ,
Bangalore:Mr. Sivakumar-93419 39856, 
Chennai: Mr. Chandrasekar- 9381200918, 
Cochin: Mr. Sreekumar-9387429616,
Delhi :Mr. Madhukar Puri-93509 99619, 
Hyderabad:Mr. Jairam-93924 81954, 
Kolkata:Mr. Sudipto Chakraborty-9339200741, 
Mumbai:Mr. Suri -93245 22134
```

also, quote ur order number while speaking to them, and check ur inboxes for the shipping details


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

Received the book at about 5 pm today evening..  The guy said that there was some problem in octroi, so delivery in pune couldn't be done yesterday..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 22, 2007)

^^did u chek out the free game dvd? sheesh...the gfx look ancient


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

i didn't even bother popping it in. i'll pawn it off to some unwitting friend


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^did u chek out the free game dvd? sheesh...the gfx look ancient


I have the book delivered to my GF..So no idea about the game DVD.. I think she mentioned its name as utopia or something like that.. No idea how it is..


----------



## Chirag (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys got a gfx card?? Which which???


----------



## xbonez (Jul 23, 2007)

^6oh come on. u expect us to ge a gfx card??? we got a stupid game dvd of some game called Utopia. gfx look similar to that of Wolf (remember that game?)


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn it ! In my enthusiasm i paid 980/-Rs and bought the book from some stupid book store only to realize that other Store were giving discounts.
   Though i had downloaded the book from internet ( Real Leaked ) and was about to read it on my pocket PC ( I have read a  lot earlier versions and its more comfortable to me) somewhere i felt it wrong.
   That was the last book and i had to pay for it ,just as my sincere thank you from the heart for such a lovely experience.


----------



## Ambar (Jul 23, 2007)

whaaaaaaaa :'(......i havent recieved my book yet........


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally received my book! Let me read now.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 23, 2007)

i bought it from "malayala Manorama", for 975 got "encyclopedia Britanica " cd free...

alright, i finished the book..., 1 day full sitting....

tremendous, awesome , just how i liked..., superb.

it just made up for book 6 toooo, after such sloppy story , no no i was not talking about book 6 ending , but the story in general, but any ways i am really happy for the money spend on the book... and ofcourse the whole series.

by the way , i got it on 21st itself...


----------



## ankit2007 (Jul 24, 2007)

Finally got the book from Indiaplaza! But no CD/DVD??? Did anyone get it? I am in Delhi. 

P.S. I already read the book. So I am contemplating keeping it as a momentum/selling it? What say?

I tracked my book delivery on the DTDC site!!! The book was shipped on Monday, 23rd July and I got it today. So much for 'assured release day delivery' in metros!!!

Culprit : Indiaplaza
Crime : False hopes, lies!
Punishment : Won't buy again!!!

"Booked by:  	PRAKASH BOOK DEPOT, DELHI  	   	On:  	 Monday, July 23, 2007  	 
  	No of Pieces: 	1 	  "

P.S. DTDC is blaming the delay due to the worldwide release time???? Didn't they take that into account before promising people??? 

Indiaplaza/ DTDC - bunch of liars!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2007)

ok guys...
i have a doubt plz clear it
when i ordered the book usin my dad's sbi visa card..i went to the citibank portal 
chose other cards...confirmed my order..
then the page redirected me to indiaplaza.in
their they asked my username & password for logging in.i put it but then it showed some internal server error..
is this a problem..as i couldnt login for some time..
i logged in later & checked my pending orders..& their it was saying pending authorisation
after some days it changed to ready to ship
but it is the 25th now & it still says ready to ship instead of shipped 

what to do?

i try calling them but the phone is always engaged


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 25, 2007)

^^where r u from? did u try calling up any of these numbers?

```
Ahmedabad: Mr. Snehal Shah-  9377239393 ,
Bangalore:Mr. Sivakumar-93419 39856, 
Chennai: Mr. Chandrasekar- 9381200918, 
Cochin: Mr. Sreekumar-9387429616,
Delhi :Mr. Madhukar Puri-93509 99619, 
Hyderabad:Mr. Jairam-93924 81954, 
Kolkata:Mr. Sudipto Chakraborty-9339200741, 
Mumbai:Mr. Suri -93245 22134
```


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^where r u from? did u try calling up any of these numbers?
> 
> ```
> Ahmedabad: Mr. Snehal Shah-  9377239393 ,
> ...


i called..they said my book has not arrived till now
can uplz clear my doubts..fisrts abt the process i posted in the previous posts
i am from ranchi


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ ssk: They don't have an entry called "Shipped".. Ready to ship is followed by Delivered.. So its really not possible to know if the item has already been shipped and is in transit or not...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2007)

here read the faq

*www.indiaplaza.in/Faqs.aspx#26

Ready to ship : We have procured the items in your order, have packed the items and will handover the consignment to our delivery partner for shipment.Please note: The status will move to "Ready to ship" immediately after authorisation for certain items that are shipped directly from our sources although they will be processed and shipped only as per the specified shipping duration mentioned against the item while placing your order.
Shipped :Your order has already been shipped out of our warehouse and is on its way to your delivery location.
Delivered : The order has already been delivered to the delivery location specified by you. 

& can u plz tell me abt the internal server error is it a problem..


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't read any of the earlier books and so there's no point in reading the last one.

So I'll just wait for the movie to come out!


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 26, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> here read the faq
> 
> *www.indiaplaza.in/Faqs.aspx#26
> 
> ...


Well.. Having been an indiaplaza customer for the past 3 yrs, I haven't seen the Shipped enry against my orders even once..  \As for the internal error, I don't think it matters.. Check your SBI account status online, and see if the payment has actually occurred.. If it has, then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wannabe_a_techie said:
			
		

> I haven't read any of the earlier books and so there's no point in reading the last one.
> 
> So I'll just wait for the movie to come out!


read the books they r much more interseting & detailed


----------



## Ambar (Jul 26, 2007)

ya re ur right the fun which comes out in reading a book is not there in watching movies...well but its mostly a personal choice after all.......


----------



## Upendra Sharma (Jul 26, 2007)

I won't buy, I will just  download it from any warez site. hehe..
I like free stuff.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

^^thats so nice of u.  and its such a nice complement for jk rowling too, 11 years of slogging, and u reward her so nicely


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 26, 2007)

^^that is again a personal choice....

@ssk_the_gr8.....hey dude, called up customer care? or mailed them yet? if u can call them up....blast them to smithereens , they had said that max its gonna take upto monday/tuesday for the books to be delivered. also, it matters if u have placed your order at the last moment or maybe about a week back. they are obviously gonna fill orders placed earlier first.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 27, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^thats so nice of u.  and its such a nice complement for jk rowling too, 11 years of slogging, and u reward her so nicely



totally agrree with u mate



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^that is again a personal choice....
> 
> @ssk_the_gr8.....hey dude, called up customer care? or mailed them yet? if u can call them up....blast them to smithereens , they had said that max its gonna take upto monday/tuesday for the books to be delivered. also, it matters if u have placed your order at the last moment or maybe about a week back. they are obviously gonna fill orders placed earlier first.



its no personal choice...its a downright insult to JK Rowlings hard work

i know i ordered a week ago..but come on yaar 1 hafta late nahi kar saktey hai..1-2 din chalega

i couldnt get through on the phone.. so i mailed them & blasted them to smithereens...

i said...that if they cant deliver in a day or so then it would be better if i canceled my order(i wud never do that though )
i said that i would make sure none of my friends ever buy any thin from indiaplaza....& if they delay any more i would sue them in consumer court

seems like it worked -his reply-

we would like to inform you that the ordered title " Harry Potter and the
 Deathly Hallows " has been shipped out. The courier details and
 consignment number will be updated shortly. 

Our sincere apologies for the delay and inconvenience caused.

Please feel free to revert for further clarifications.

Warm regards,
Gautham.R
Indiaplaza.in Customer Service

Shop at: www.indiaplaza.in
Formerly www.fabmall.com
India's finest virtual supermarket(bloody hell this is a big joke)


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2007)

but if the book didn't get released on the day of release itself, it defeats the entire purpose of pre-ordering it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> but if the book didn't get released on the day of release itself, it defeats the entire purpose of pre-ordering it.



yup it does
this seems to be only happenin in india


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 28, 2007)

@ssk_the_gr8...thats good dude....let us know when u get the book
also, ur only considering jk rowling's hard work? what abt the countless mp3s n movie rips that we got on our hdds, do we actually own the original copies?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @ssk_the_gr8...thats good dude....let us know when u get the book
> also, ur only considering jk rowling's hard work? what abt the countless mp3s n movie rips that we got on our hdds, do we actually own the original copies?



i have 0 movie ripz on my pc 
i dont support piracy.(in movies & music & books)...but i am a hypocrite..cuz i have pirated gamez ..its only becuz i dont gett enough pocket money cuz once i start earning i'll stop with pirated games too


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 28, 2007)

^^yea...thats gr8 of u. same with me too, i used to hoard pirated books n ebooks when i was a student. but now only go in for original copies, since have started earning. but this not the same for movie/music/games tho


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 28, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^yea...thats gr8 of u. same with me too, i used to hoard pirated books n ebooks when i was a student. but now only go in for original copies, since have started earning. but this not the same for movie/music/games tho


yaar try to do this for movies & softwares too


----------



## Ambar (Jul 28, 2007)

i stopped buying pirated stufff..after my mama got a job at EA canada..and told me bout the losses which are there due to piracy....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> i stopped buying pirated stufff..after my mama got a job at EA canada..and told me bout the losses which are there due to piracy....


 good for u

BTW people, the One-Who-Started-This-Thread has just got his harry potter & is reading it


----------



## Ambar (Jul 29, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> good for u
> 
> BTW people, the One-Who-Started-This-Thread has just got his harry potter & is reading it


congrats bhai!!!!!!....me getting mine on monday..coz indiatimes hasnt delivered it yet..so order ir frm..indiaplaza :S


----------



## Ambar (Jul 31, 2007)

can any one tell me frm where can u get the cinsignment no..???


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 31, 2007)

^^got it from Indiaplaza? then they will be mailing you the consignment number.....check ur inbox, and most importantly, the spam folder


----------



## Ambar (Aug 1, 2007)

wth!!!!!......can anyone give me the customer care email id for indiaplaza....had ordered on 26th but havent recieved it yet......this is insane!!!!!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2007)

wtf!!!!....indiaplaza is getting on my nerves now...

i mailed them day before yesterday...they reply after 1 day and say tht they have shipped the book on 1st aug (tht is yesterday..they mentioned it)....my order was placed on 26 july.......if you the take the no. of buisness days since 26th...FRIDAY>MONDAY>TUESDAY...what in gods name wer they doing these three days...but still no consignment no in the mail was mentioned.....so i reply to the msg asking them for the consignment no..so the reply comes today and they say tht they have shipped the book and the consignment no. will be sent to me by tmrw evening.....!!!!!!!!!...........i dont think im going to get the book in the next three days...

guys plzz suggest tht should i cancel the order???
i have had it with indiaplaza and this will be my first and last purchase!!!
India's finest virtual supermarket (ya i can bet they'r nowhere in or around the list)


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 2, 2007)

i tried to order thru indiaplaza.in but its written book is OUT OF STOCK


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

i don't know why u guys are having probs. i preordered on indiaplaza.in and received on 21 july only


----------



## Ambar (Aug 2, 2007)

boss one of my frndz living in the same colony got it in 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 2, 2007)

I also ordered from Indiaplaza and got it on 23rd monday at 3:00 p.m. infact i got it early as i live in patna(father got transferred from delhi, this city su*** man) and wasn't expecting it before 30th. 

btw i didn't get the game dvd with the book. i emailed indiaplaza and they said they would ship it and i will get it after 2 days. but i haven't got the game till today and am getting frustated. 

Which game is it?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 3, 2007)

^^dont even bother playing the game, its named Utopia or something....its udder crap , with seemingly pre-historic graphics. i dint even bother popping it in the dvd drive.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

^^same here. i didn't even try it. a couple of days back i was getting bored and decided to give it a try but couldn't even find it.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

well guys this is what i found out....this guy who got in 2 days....has been a regular customer of indiaplaza...since the last 6 months and has made purchases of about 50k......and had recently also orderred a k750i cell phone....so heres my point they are looking for prospective buyer....xbonez do tell if ur a regular customer??.......to confirm it i checked with some of my college friends...and again the same regular customer crap....regular ones got it earlier than the buy and leave ones....i dont think they believe in serving cstomers...they just believe in minting money out of them...now the time has come tht u have to buy more to be serviced well........thts what i like about ebay..as soon as u purchase a good..the seller calls u or mails u....no big company big buyers S***......i think u guys are getting what i mean??

and ya i forgot to tell...tht friend of mine also got a gift coupon of  Rs.633.75!!!!!! talk about luck!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

^^nope i'm no regular customer. this is the first thing i've bought from them i received it around 3.30pm on 21 july itself. location is delhi


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

kewl man ur lucky!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> kewl man ur lucky!!!



abey do what i did
mail them on customer service & tell them that u will never buy from them again & will make sure none of ur friends do so  
also threaten to sue them
guarantee 2 din ke andar u will get ur book


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

already did bhai..in my first mail......but i think ill do it again....thnkx aneways


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

^^in which city do u live?? u must have already read the book by now so ask them to cancel the order as well as refund the money and tell them you'll take serious action if they don't agree.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 3, 2007)

me in delhi re...india gate area....well i have read it after borrowing it frm my friend................but still my sis wants her own copy....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 3, 2007)

hell, u in delhi and stil didn't receive it
delivery was guaranteed on day of release. don't let them go easy. earn something


----------



## mavihs (Aug 3, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> me in delhi re...india gate area....well i have read it after borrowing it frm my friend................but still my sis wants her own copy....



half of my friends r borrowing from me. there r like 10 people still left in line.
& they r taking ages to return it.


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 4, 2007)

i live in patna and i got the book on 23rd july at around 3 p.m. i am not even a regular customer, it was the first time i bought from indiaplaza. i hadn't received the dvd and then i complained to them and got it today.

i even got a 634 rupees gift certificate but i can only renew it on purchases made above 2500 rs. also got 6 month book club membership. 

overall, i think the guys at indiaplaza are excellent and their customer service is one of the best (if u compare it to rediff shopping, sify or indiatimes). i don't know how u all are facing so much problems.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 5, 2007)

boss....the friend i mentiond earlier also recieved the gift certificate.....u guys are lucky....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ i'm yet to receive the gift certificate. i received the dvd with the book itself. it was inside the pakage only


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 5, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^ i'm yet to receive the gift certificate. i received the dvd with the book itself. it was inside the pakage only



^^check ur email, u might have got it along with the book club membership.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 5, 2007)

nahi aya bhai!!


----------



## xbonez (Aug 5, 2007)

i really don't care about the gift certificate cause i can't redeem it unless i purchase stuff worth rs. 2500 which i'm not gonna do
as for the bookclub membership, i don't have any time for it.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 5, 2007)

guess what the courier guy gave the book to the security guard yesterday morning...even though everyone was at home..the guard  gave me the book today ......so guys i think im in a bit of atvantage here....since the indiaplaza ppl doo not have my signatures..they cant prove if i recieved it or not...so i can trouble tem a little more .........what do u ppl say.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 5, 2007)

oh yeah! avenge all the troubled digitians...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> guess what the courier guy gave the book to the security guard yesterday morning...even though everyone was at home..the guard  gave me the book today ......so guys i think im in a bit of atvantage here....since the indiaplaza ppl doo not have my signatures..they cant prove if i recieved it or not...so i can trouble tem a little more .........what do u ppl say.


Freakin  hell people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i bugged the indiaplaza guys so much that they sent me one more copy of harry potter by mistake..now i can sell it on ebay ...Ambar tell them that u have not recieved the book & warn them that u'll seu them they will send u a new book 
njoy!!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

holy moly......thnkx ssk ......ill bug them a little more so tht i also get another copy...


----------



## Pratyush (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, make them pay for the delay.

btw ambar, i like ur avatar.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

@Pratyush thnx man.......btw i recieved a mail frm saying they will get back to me within2 working days(this was in reply  to the mail i sent on friday)....i replied to it blasting them off about there services..


----------

